# Mom with no milk



## tome (May 6, 2003)

I have a nanny with no milk, I am bottle feeding the kids right now but is there something I can do to make the doe's milk come in? The kids are two days old they were born 12-31-10, so how much time do I have to try and get her milk to come in. Her bag seems just fine but you can't get any milk through her teats. They aren't clogged up there is just nothing there. Any hope for me? Gonna call the vet tomorrow, these kinds of things always happen on weekends don't they?

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Did she bag up? 

Her udder should be swollen with just having given birth. Sometimes the udder will get really really swollen and it will be difficult to get milk out.


----------



## tome (May 6, 2003)

Yes, she has bagged up. Should I massage her bag and to help free the milk that hopefully is in there?

Thanks


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Yes absolutely massage the udder. You can also apply warm compresses. Sometimes there is so much edema that the milk is blocked. I know that sometimes there are reasons not to allow the kids to nurse, but if that is not the case here, let the kids try to nurse. Their butting and stimulation will sometimes help to get things moving.


----------



## VA Shepherd (Dec 26, 2010)

I don't know if the same if true for goats, but for sheep with a hard bag if you feed them lots of parsley it helps her let down. Don't know why, just one of those things. Good luck!


----------



## Manchamom (May 18, 2003)

Has this doe been tested for CAE. Sometimes positive does freshen with a very congested udder and no milk to speak of. I sure hope thet's not what's going on. 
Sometimes when the colostorum hasn't been drawn out it turns to a paste like consistency also. I've heard the massaging with peppermint oil can help, never tried it though. Hot compresses, massaging with warm bag balm. (just zap a little in the microwave) Anything to get things loosened up and moving.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i don't read hard udder in the op post.
what are you feeding her? what kind of minerals?
how did she freshen last year? how old is she?
did you take her temperature?


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

susanne said:


> did you take her temperature?


How on earth do you do that and what should it be if you are able to accomplish this feat?


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

TxMex said:


> How on earth do you do that and what should it be if you are able to accomplish this feat?


You take a goats temp. rectally & it should be right around 102.4 to 103 is what I always figure normal but I could be off a tiny bit.


Did the babies get the colustrum needed from another doe you have. I would definately be trying to massage & get milk from her teats & also let the kids nurse. Like TxMex said they have a way of butting the udder & it stimulates the milk let down.
Are you sure the wax plugs are off the teat openings?

What have you been feeding the kids since birth?


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

TxMex said:


> How on earth do you do that and what should it be if you are able to accomplish this feat?


a goat that is off in any way ( no milk after kidding is off too) first thing to do is control vital signs. one of the vital sign is take temperature and if sub normal ( under 101 ) and not milking could indicate milk fever (hypocalcemia) 
please read up on this and some day the knowledge you gain can safe a doe 
high temp after kidding (over 104) can indicate uterine infection (no milk too) 
in this case she would need antibiotic from a vet. 
it is one of the easiest thing to take the temp of the goat. a cheap digital thermometer from the pharmacy is sufficient and every goat owner should have one or two in the cabinet.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

We had one that freshened twice with a hard udder and little or no milk. Perfect in every other way.
Was a pretty Ober and we had high hopes for her so we went through all the motions...warm compresses, peppermint oil rubs, massaging, nothing did anything. Ended up shipping her.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Wondering how the OP's doe is doing...


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

What's her diet been? I would give some CMPK, can't hurt. If it helps you know what your problem is.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

I had a doe do that it got real hard and wouldn't let down the milk a very wise goat person told me to make a strong ginger tea keep it warm going out to the barn dip a towel in the warm liquid and wrap it around her entire bag when the towel cools dip it in the warm water again do this for about 15 min 4 times a day until no longer so hard and you can get the milk flowing just don't put too much trama on the teet or could cause other problems


----------

